# Noisy Hubcaps!!!



## markcapo (Sep 11, 2008)

Well i have a 2001 nissan altima and the hubcaps are driving me nuts.
They rattle ALL the time.. I have seen this problem all over the internet but
can not seem to find a fix. Any ideas?


----------



## 99gxeNY (Aug 27, 2008)

had the same problem so i just toke them right off i know if you go to your local walmart and get a set they are like $20 the rattle will be gone for like 10k miles


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Like the poster said above, replace 'em!
A better option is to put the SE aluminum wheels on instead!


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

throw some throw some D's on that bitch


----------

